# Timberjack 82 modell



## bonden (May 17, 2010)

Hi i am locking for some parts to an old Timber jack 82 model (225 or 230 i think )do anybody know where to get parts to the front axle .The front axle hub ,the one that attaches to the propeller shaft is broken of the axle.Is this an truck front axle ?
I live in Norway but the part seems difficult to get here.I hope someone can help me ,Regards Sven-Erik










The axle part i am looking for has been taken of the axel on this photo .


----------



## joesawer (May 19, 2010)

Those tractors came with Rockwell or Eaton axles. 
I believe that they where also available in F-600 and C-60 size trucks.
The Eaton axles are known to be more reliable in forestry use.
I can't see the broken part in your picture. But there are still a few parts available around here.


----------



## frankyslog (May 19, 2010)

*parts?*

hey there nice looking old jack. call running gears, in harrison michigan usa, or doyle equipment sales in paris michigan usa . both well stocked, new and used timberjack part sales . john doyle owner is a good guy and runs a nice outfit . both dealers do there best to help keep ya cutting. i hope this helps. franky


----------



## Rounder (May 20, 2010)

Can't help with the machine, but how are those amazing 064's you build doing? Not trying to derail yer thread, hope you find those parts - Sam


----------

